# java registry help?



## hunebh4 (Aug 4, 2007)

java has not been working it doesn't even show java in the add and remove panel , when i try to click on java in the control panel this error message appears HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\JavaSoft\JavaRuntimeEnvironment\1.6.0_10
i have tried doing what is said at the java website but nothing solves this issue please help


----------



## jonathan731 (Aug 30, 2003)

maybe try to just reinstall the java runtime environment on your pc. That will probably fix it.


----------



## hunebh4 (Aug 4, 2007)

ive tried to reinstall it gets half way and then an error pops up stating that it can not be completed any other suggestions?


----------



## jonathan731 (Aug 30, 2003)

what does the error say?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello it certainly seems like a corrupted installation. Please try the following.


Download *JavaRa* from *here* and extract it to your *Desktop*.
Please close any instances of *Internet Explorer* before continuing!
Double-click on *JavaRa.exe* to start the program.
Click on *Remove Older Versions* to remove the older versions of Java installed on your computer.
Click *Yes* when prompted. When *JavaRa* is done, a notice will appear that a log file has been produced. Click *OK*.
A log file will pop up. Please save it to a convenient location.
Reboot before installing the new version.

Let us know if the above instructions help or not. Good Luck. 

-- Goku


----------



## hunebh4 (Aug 4, 2007)

i was able to install javara but when i tried to install a newer version of java i get this error ERROR 25099 unzipping core files failed


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

OK Hunebh. Please use the instructions from *here* to uninstall Java manually and see if it helps or not. Good Luck. 

-- Goku


----------



## hunebh4 (Aug 4, 2007)

java still not in add or remove panel so i installed the windows install clean up utilty to try it that way but java doesnt show in that either


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Hunebh. Lets give *JavaRa* one more try. Instead of downloading *JavaRa* from an external download site, please download the attached archive instead. Then continue with the second step in my post before last. Let me know if it is successful or not. Good Luck. 

By the way, what Operating System are you using?

-- Goku


----------



## hunebh4 (Aug 4, 2007)

windows xp pro


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

OK Hunebh, we need to go back a few steps. Please describe what you do that results in the error message. Also, please post the exact error message you receive. If you are a slow typewriter or the error message is too long, then please *post a screen shot* of the error message. That will make things clearer and hopefully help me find a solution to the problem.

Hope that helps. 

-- Goku


----------

